# Small and simple



## pariahrob (8 Feb 2014)

Hi all,

Last year I became a father which meant very little time for hobbies. I miss it though, so am planning to get a smaller, easier to maintain tank. 
I've had an ADA 60p and an NA 300l, both of which I loved but the time taken with pruning etched means a simple option is in order. 

I've always like the style of the fluval edge tanks so may go for one of them. Early days yet and still looking at options, so watch this space! 

I'll also be selling a few bits and bobs so keep an eye open for some bargains too. 

Cheers all and feels good to be back! 

RR


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pariahrob (8 Feb 2014)

So before I get into the new tank (which I have yet to buy) I thought I would share the previous ones.

Here is the 300litre NA which I love but takes a lot of work!



Then a group shot, where you can see the ADA 60p which turned into a small reef tank.


----------



## pariahrob (8 Feb 2014)

And one of my favourite apistogramma agasizii.


----------



## uru (8 Feb 2014)

It is a stunning tank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pariahrob (9 Feb 2014)

Thanks. Sad to see it go bit it takes a lot if time. 
Something smaller will suit me better. 

Definitely going to be a shrimp based tank. Just need to decide on hardware. 

Also, if I take water and filter media from my existing tank and transfer to new one will that be sufficient to make it safe for fauna?
I may not need to as my sister might home some fish for me but if she can't would it be ok?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (9 Feb 2014)

Yeah mate I have just moved filter and fauna from on tank to the other. Just gave it a few hours to run the water through a bit. I suppose if there was a soil that leaches a lot if ammonia I would give it a couple days.

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## pariahrob (10 Feb 2014)

Great, thanks.
Right, well I have now placed an order for a fluvial edge 23l in white, to match my desk. I have some ideas fro scape and so on but I think I will wait tip arrives before I share, in case having it in front of me changes my mind.


----------



## Deano3 (10 Feb 2014)

Hi rob glad your back stunning tanks you had looking forward to ur edge arriving and you sharing all your experience and knowledge 

Thanks dean


----------



## pariahrob (10 Feb 2014)

Thanks Dean! I wouldn't say I'm all that experienced but I'll certainly share my thoughts as I go. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## flygja (11 Feb 2014)

Those are beautiful tanks Rob.


----------



## faizal (11 Feb 2014)

Hi Rob. I just had to repeat what everyone else has said here. That was one sexy tank you had there. Do you have a journal of it here? I would love to read it from the beginning till the very end. It was lovely. How did you manage to keep the sand so pristine white?


----------



## tim (11 Feb 2014)

Hey rob good to see you back, congrats on becoming a father  
Saw one of these in my lfs yesterday maybe worth a look mate
Dennerle Scaper's tank | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## pariahrob (11 Feb 2014)

Cheers guys.
The journal for my 300L is in my sig below. That tank is now broken down and will be leaving me end of the week. Just had to make room for baby related gear. Sad but has to be done.
I'm still thinking about what can go in that room. I'm trying to persuade my other half to allow something (ADA or similar) to replace it, just something smaller.

For now though the edge is on order for my studio. That Dennerle looks nice but I've a soft spot for an edge.


----------



## pariahrob (11 Feb 2014)

Well, after seeing this thread from brancaman I've decided the edge will be a CRS tank. I've had shrimp tank before but didn't really scape it as such, so this one I will try to make look good as well as be home to the shrimp.

Edge arrives tomorrow, so will be swapping over filter media from the 300l and getting it up and running, before starting to scape over the next week or so.


----------



## pariahrob (13 Feb 2014)

Tank has arrived and just put it all together to make sure everything is in order. Here's my Rob's eye view, go it on a cabinet next to my desk.


----------



## ivydree (13 Feb 2014)

nice tank! I'll watch this spot...


----------



## pariahrob (13 Feb 2014)

Well, I've started. Got some lovely pieces of elephant rock and pale sand. I'll be using fert tabs to get things going here plus dosing to the water. 
Seeing as it's an edge I'm tempted to use easy carbo rather than injected, just to keep it clean looking. 
Here are a couple of layout tests.  Sorry. Just phone pics for now while I tinker. 








I'm quite pleased with the second version. The light falls better I think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (14 Feb 2014)

2nd one does look better out of the 2 like you say looks lighter and less shadow. I can imagine these little tanks would be hard to scape rob with just the small hole, interested to see how turns out I really like these along with mini m for a small nano tank


Thanks Dean


----------



## ivydree (14 Feb 2014)

Nice hardscape. I'd try to tilt the middle one to the right just a bit. (yes, I have problems with straight things)

Regarding CO2, how about inline diffusion? Or going low tech even?

Mind you, I'm saying low tech 'cause I'm thinking about it for a small tank...


----------



## pariahrob (14 Feb 2014)

Cheers Dean and Ivydree. I agree about the centre rock. Will adjust that and keep playing around today. I'm planning on dosing liquid carbon to start with. If that works out ok then great. If not I'll look at different options for diffusion. Maybe one of the little ada ball diffusers in the filter somewhere could work.

I've got some 1-2-grow pots coming to plant this up. Starting out with some monte carlo, then possibly alternanthera reineckii mini for the central area, with some pogo here and there. I'm still not convinced about the reineckii though. Keeping it nice and red could be tricky with this set up. I might end up going for a different texture altogether and use something more grasslike.

I don't want too much height due to the filter set up but would like to have taller central section. Hmm.......


----------



## pariahrob (14 Feb 2014)

Question for you all. I have a load of manzi and can't decide if I should use a (very) small amount in this tank? I'm a fan and it looks great with moss but could be more trouble than it's worth given the limited access to the tank.

Persuade me one way or the other!


----------



## pariahrob (15 Feb 2014)

Popped a little heater in today, ready to start planting tomorrow.  I think this hard scape is my final. I keep coming back to it or something very similar. 
Think I'll forego the wood for now but not discounting entirely. 

Anyway ignore the bio balls. They are from my old tank along with some sera media which is in the filter. 
Next time you see it there should be plants!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (15 Feb 2014)

I like that layout looks good mate and would have persuaded you against wood for such a limited access tank but didnt see ur post  like you say I think best thing to do is keep it simple and low maintenence mate 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## pariahrob (16 Feb 2014)

I've started the planting process. So glad I'm keeping this pretty simple. The edge is lovely but my tweezers are a bit long for easy planting! Must get some smaller ones. 

I've started off with the micranthemum and have left some spaces. 
Front left and just in front of the right hand rock will be left bare. 
The gorge between the middle and left will be planted but still can't decide. Probably pogo or staurogyne repens. Something with some body but not too much height. 
The small black pebble is there just to block some flow from the Monte Carlo while it settles in. 

I have some fertilizer tabs in the sand and I will be dosing liquid carbon and ferts directly as well. I'm using a syringe to measure. Got to be careful with such a small tank. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Four50 (17 Feb 2014)

Gorgeous looking scape that and good luck with the micranthemum, I will be watching this one as I have just planted some Monte Carlo too and will be keen to see what you do with yours


----------



## Robert H. Tavera (19 Feb 2014)

really nice 300 liter aquarium, i really like the contrast between the huge dark leaves of the anubias and the small lemon green leaves of the rotala !!


----------



## pariahrob (19 Feb 2014)

Thanks Four50. It's not been long but I'm starting to see some growth now. A few leaves appearing here and there. I've been giving the lights a boost for three hours during the day, with and extra few watts of light. 
Thanks Robert. I was happy with that scape. It's all gone to a new home now though. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pariahrob (19 Feb 2014)

I've just added some eleocharis mini. I want keep a kind of dune look but play with some texture and the hair grass seems like a good balance to the MC. 
I was expecting it to be a pig to plant but wasn't so bad. I started with the smallest possible pieces but turns out slightly bigger tufts were easier. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pariahrob (20 Feb 2014)

Small update. Thanks to using established filter media with bit of a boost from sera nitrovec the water seems great. It's a little high on ph for the CRS I'm planning but today I've added some catappa which should help. I've not used it before but heard and read good things. 
Thinking of ways to some height at the rear along with giving some cover for the shrimp. I'm think flame moss that can mask the heater and filter too. 
I'm open to suggestions though. 

Final addition today are a couple of ramshorns. They are a first for me but I like them. These are red body blue shell. I'd like couple of the reverse too. 
Anyway. Plants looking healthy so far. MC is settling in and not seeing any melting (yet). 

I'll wait a couple more weeks before shrimp and hopefully the plants will have bedded in and spread out. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (20 Feb 2014)

I have kept CRS in neutral water. It won't kill they where active them but they did breed very slowly 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## pariahrob (3 Mar 2014)

Time for a quick update before I head off to Texas for a week. 
Steady plant growth and all looking healthy. Not as fast as previous tanks but it's to be expected as lower lights and no co2 injection. 
I have some flame moss and shrimp on order. Will be added once I'm back. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pariahrob (14 Mar 2014)

Hi all. Well I'm back from Texas. Sxsw was awesome!

Tank is doing well. Added some staurogyne for a little mid ground height and texture, plus some moss but that's more for the shrimp. 
Today I added a handful of crystal red. Pictures below. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pariahrob (14 Mar 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TallDragon (27 Dec 2014)

Rob, how about an update on this tank?


----------

